# Legal help....criminal case appeal



## Silaaj (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have a dispute with my former employer(Im still on their visa, but have resigned). They filed a malicious case against me, which dragged on in court for 1 year. The verdict was finally given last month, and it was in my favor. However, my ex-employer appealed, and the new date I got was for Feb 2012!. My employer has kept me tied to their visa all this time,a nd I havent been able to work all this time, and now the appeal date has been given for 5 months later. 
I am really at a dead end. I have a family to take care of, and without any source of income, Im left with no choices. My lawyer is no big help either. Plus, not sure if I can afford a lawyer any more either. My questions.
1. Is there a way to get the appeal date moved up, so that I can get it done with quickly? 
2. Any pro bono lawyers/law firms, that help people in distress?.


----------

